# [SOLVED] Saitek Eclipse II keyboard media keys not working.



## neoncherry (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey I have recently had a nasty virus on my PC which a member from this forum has been helping me with. But after running all the needed things all of a sudden the media keys on my keyboard do not work. These include the play/stop/skip, mute and volume buttons. This is NOT a problem with the keyboard itself as I have tried it on two other computers and it works well.

Has something corrupted, preventing me from using them?

Also there are no drivers for the Saitek Eclipse II, it is just plug and play. 

Thanks for your time!

Jess


----------



## neoncherry (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Saitek Eclipse II keyboard media keys not working.*

Oh and I have just checked the 'HID Input Service' in services and it 'stopped'. When I try on the other two computers it is working. So how do I get it to work again on this PC?


----------



## neoncherry (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Saitek Eclipse II keyboard media keys not working.*

Ok I solved it! Yay.

I found this solution online after searching for a while:

'In services when I looked the HID input service was not running ... so checked against another PC on which it was running .. Spotted the difference .. as iZWhiplash said in his explination ServiceDll has to be created as an EXPANDABLE string value. When you use his reg/key add in it creates as a string value.. also his instruction pouint to the wrong area of the registry .. he points to Hkey_local_machine/system/services/hidserv/parameters wheras it should be HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\HidServ\Parameters

So looking in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\HidServ\Parameters

I deleted the ServiceDll string and manually created an EXPANDABLE string value called ServiceDll with the value %SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll

Went to services and started the HID input service.. its started ! and now I have volume controls '

Source: http://www.saitekforum.com/showthread.php?t=7408

...and now it works like a dream! So if anyone else has this problem I suggest this method! When I looked in the location described there was a space in the command line like this >'_%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll' and that was causing the problem! 

WOOOO


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Saitek Eclipse II keyboard media keys not working.*

Thanks so much for posting your fix. Mine randomly stopped working a few days ago and I never even thought to check if the service was running. It was a little easier for me though. All I had to do was change it back to automatic. :wave:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Saitek Eclipse II keyboard media keys not working.*

Glad you got it worked out.


----------

